# Changing up the back yard.



## Chris (Jul 30, 2014)

Well after years of fighting heat and dogs to try and keep a lawn green I gave up. A few weeks back I brought my tractor home and pulled out the grass. Now today I removed some concrete that was not poured right and started forming for new concrete. The plan is to make a sidewalk around the yard and install fake grass in the middle. No more maintenance.


----------



## Chris (Jul 30, 2014)

Got a little more work done today.


----------



## nealtw (Jul 31, 2014)

getting there.


----------



## slownsteady (Jul 31, 2014)

took the clip down. Hope it was good for a laugh.

(never was at your backyard bar, but I would miss it):beer:


----------



## bud16415 (Jul 31, 2014)

looking good Chris. Can't wait to see the putting green.


----------



## Chris (Jul 31, 2014)

I can't wait to have no dirt.


----------



## havasu (Jul 31, 2014)

I don't know if you were aware, but most cities/counties in So Cal are providing $2.00 a square foot rebates for removing water consuming grass.


----------



## Chris (Jul 31, 2014)

I figured that out after I killed it all.


----------



## Jungle (Jul 31, 2014)

I like dirt and rock. I would put in nice rocks instead of fake grass. Unless you are making a putt-putt golf course?


----------



## Chris (Jul 31, 2014)

I like that too but cleaning dog poo out of gravel is the worst. I don't plan on living here too many more years so I want easy and in this area this will be a huge selling point.

We are putting the base down now for the lawn.


----------



## Chris (Jul 31, 2014)

Got the base in and ready. Most if the concrete forms are in. Going to build a wall tomorrow and I should be ready to pour concrete next week.


----------



## havasu (Jul 31, 2014)

Is that DG you used on the putting green?


----------



## Chris (Jul 31, 2014)

Crushed recycled concrete. Locks in and gets harder than base.


----------



## Chris (Jul 31, 2014)

This is in my garage at almost 8pm where I am working on the jeep.


----------



## Chris (Aug 4, 2014)

Pouring concrete tomorrow morning.


----------



## Chris (Aug 5, 2014)

Concrete going in.


----------



## glock26USMC (Aug 5, 2014)

Chris said:


> Pouring concrete tomorrow morning.
> 
> View attachment 6917
> 
> View attachment 6918




Looks like a lot of fun


----------



## Jungle (Aug 5, 2014)

They give you back $2 for the grass but it will cost more in A/c.


----------



## Chris (Aug 5, 2014)

They also recently realized what happens to the water tables when you concrete over everything and run all the rain runoff to the ocean. Means good business for me. I personally am not a concrete guy at all but in this desert it's the easiest option so I am running with it.


----------



## nealtw (Aug 5, 2014)

http://www.cement.ca/en/Parking-Lots/Pervious-Concrete.html


----------



## Chris (Aug 5, 2014)

We started installing that stuff about 2006 around here.


----------



## nealtw (Aug 5, 2014)

I haven't seen any up here and I think it should be law. Everything runs into the storm system and every subdivion on hill side has a mosquito pond to control the run off. When every house should have a cistern under the garage floor for watering lawns. They think nothing of have an ejector pump so they can take a pee in the basement.


----------



## Chris (Aug 5, 2014)

Here it is against the law to collect rain water for irrigation. You must let it go to the ocean.


----------



## nealtw (Aug 5, 2014)

I guess logic would be out of the question.


----------



## slownsteady (Aug 6, 2014)

I didn't realize rainwater harvesting was an issue till now. i did a quick search and found this: http://www.enlight-inc.com/blog/?p=1036

I haven't verified info here, but it was the most complete of the info that I found.

Also saw a mention that the problem with modern cisterns is the plastic that is used leaches into the water and may be toxic downstream.....


----------



## nealtw (Aug 6, 2014)

slownsteady said:


> I didn't realize rainwater harvesting was an issue till now. i did a quick search and found this: http://www.enlight-inc.com/blog/?p=1036
> 
> I haven't verified info here, but it was the most complete of the info that I found.
> 
> Also saw a mention that the problem with modern cisterns is the plastic that is used leaches into the water and may be toxic downstream.....



Toxic for the lawn??


----------



## slownsteady (Aug 7, 2014)

I can't quote exactly, and 'toxic' is a word that kind of sets off alarms in people; but the poster was saying that the leached chemicals accumulate as they move downstream...and the first stop may be your lawn. I imagine that in an area where there are lots of plastic cisterns, there could be some concern - enough to get local government involved.


----------



## nealtw (Aug 7, 2014)

slownsteady said:


> I can't quote exactly, and 'toxic' is a word that kind of sets off alarms in people; but the poster was saying that the leached chemicals accumulate as they move downstream...and the first stop may be your lawn. I imagine that in an area where there are lots of plastic cisterns, there could be some concern - enough to get local government involved.



If they are the people selling water.


----------



## slownsteady (Aug 7, 2014)

good point. it is a source of income to some cities.


----------



## Chris (Aug 8, 2014)

Picked up the fake grass today for the back yard. Boy did that cost a pretty penny.


----------



## Chris (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## havasu (Aug 8, 2014)

I hope that sun you get won't melt the plastic grass.


----------



## Chris (Aug 8, 2014)

It's warrantied for it. They said it can be installed on the sun.


----------



## havasu (Aug 8, 2014)

My folks installed that turf and never had a problem except when I would vacuum the dirt off of it, the black granules, which are designed to separate the blades, got sucked away.


----------



## slownsteady (Aug 8, 2014)

Chris said:


> It's warrantied for it. They said it can be installed on the sun.



Yeah but who warranties the installers???


----------



## Chris (Aug 8, 2014)

You can replace those with sand my guy said. I will have a bunch left over if you want them.

They are rubber pieces and you mix them with sand. You can use straight sand and it will feel cooler but will be slightly more maintenance. 

I bought the best they had on the market which will be replaced by the new best next week I'm sure.


----------



## Chris (Aug 8, 2014)

Of course no one will warranty the install which us usually the pain part. I bet they would do whatever possible not to warranty the grass.


----------



## Chris (Aug 9, 2014)

Getting closer.


----------



## havasu (Aug 9, 2014)

I see a birdbath in your concrete job. Oops?


----------



## Chris (Aug 9, 2014)

Yeah I'm not overly happy with the job either.


----------



## havasu (Aug 9, 2014)

I do like the broom finish. Lots of good traction for little feet.


----------



## Chris (Aug 9, 2014)

Yeah it just has a lot of flaws. I used a buddies finish guys and won't do that again.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Aug 9, 2014)

I guess the real question is...how does the dog like it?


----------



## Chris (Aug 9, 2014)

Dogs love it


----------



## Chris (Aug 9, 2014)

Got some lighting.


----------



## glock26USMC (Aug 10, 2014)

Chris said:


> Got some lighting.View attachment 6969
> 
> View attachment 6970
> 
> View attachment 6971




Nice work, looks good


----------



## havasu (Aug 10, 2014)

Really nice place for me to lay down after consuming too much beer from your tapper.


----------



## Chris (Aug 10, 2014)

Ok here is a tidbit of info on my research of my fake lawn.

I asked how hot it gets in the sun and I was told a little hotter than real grass.

Yesterday when I was installing it I had to wear knee pads for the heat.

Today I busted out my infrared thermometer to give it a check. First I went around my house to verify it was working right, here are the temps I got.

73.7 - living room floor
65.3 - ac vent while on
83.3 - double pane window on inside
91.7 - double pane window outside
90.8 - patio floor in shade
93.2 - outside thermometer which is reading 98
91.4 - bar wood deck in shade
127.4 new concrete patio in sun
174.2 new fake lawn in several locations 

How do they expect children to play on this stuff?


----------



## Chris (Aug 10, 2014)

My real lawn in the front is measuring 98.6 degrees


----------



## havasu (Aug 10, 2014)

Chris said:


> 174.2 new fake lawn in several locations



Please tell me this is a typo???:hide:

Maybe it is time to invest in those triangular shade sail covers for the fake grass area? I saw them at Costco for ~$80 a piece last week.


----------



## Chris (Aug 10, 2014)

Not a typo, I couldn't walk on it barefoot and it felt good to get back on the 120 degree concrete.


----------



## havasu (Aug 10, 2014)

Hmmm, maybe a cool sod would be a nice replacement?


----------



## Chris (Aug 10, 2014)

Maybe. By the afternoon breeze it is much better. I guess we just don't go out there in 100 degree heat.


----------



## nealtw (Aug 11, 2014)

Maybe they think you are going to water it.
You didn't find some real grass to check. This will not help your ac bill.


----------



## bud16415 (Aug 11, 2014)

http://www.athleticbusiness.com/cooling-solutions-trending-in-synthetic-turf-industry.html

It seems to be a big problem with lots of discussion on line. The turf being a dark color absorbs a lot of heat and the packed infill retains heat. The solution it seems is evaporation just as in real lawns. 

The article linked above seems quite logical they are eliminating the stone infill and using a cork product that retains moisture better and allows evaporation you still would need to water the turf some. 

I also saw the crumb rubber used on top of the turf when heated very hot like yours can break down and pose a health risk for children and they are suggesting a cork fill product there as well.


----------



## Chris (Aug 24, 2014)

As I sit on my back patio I realize how much I love what I have done with the yard. We actually use it too. The baby loves the fake lawn (when it's not 170 degrees). Didn't think I would like the grass but with so much other life in all my planters it is an even balance. I like it!


----------



## Chris (Aug 25, 2014)

Building a shed now. It's all starting to come together as my wallet gets lighter.


----------



## nealtw (Aug 25, 2014)

The window goes in after it is sheeted.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Aug 25, 2014)

nealtw said:


> The window goes in after it is sheeted.




Oh no it didn't.


----------



## nealtw (Aug 25, 2014)

You might not we worried about water there but I would jack it up and slide treated wood under every 2 ft opposit direction to the joists.

Well it should have.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Aug 25, 2014)

It never rains in Southern California.


----------



## nealtw (Aug 25, 2014)

No but the wood will get wet evertime he washes the concrete and will not be able to dry fast. $40 now or a n ugle fix later.


----------



## Chris (Aug 25, 2014)

Window will come out before sheeting. Was gonna use treated on the bottom but I have not had a bit of luck with the new California acceptable treated wood. It falls apart faster than plain Doug fir. I miss the days of chromated copper arsenate. I think they use hemp fir now and when they inject it it compromises the wood itself. Every single one I used on my fence is tearing itself apart and splintering to pieces. I don't get it.

I am ok with the DF on the concrete, heck we get about two days of rain a year.


----------



## nealtw (Aug 25, 2014)

Ya and when you cut into it looks like it was just a surface stain.


----------



## nealtw (Aug 25, 2014)

Are you planning on finishing the inside.


----------



## Chris (Aug 25, 2014)

Definitely just a surface stain. Not gonna finish the inside. Just shelves with crap on them.


----------



## nealtw (Aug 25, 2014)

Ok then I won't give you a bad time about the missing stud in the corners.:trophy:


----------



## slownsteady (Aug 25, 2014)

OSB in a shed in NJ would last about a week,,,


----------



## Chris (Aug 25, 2014)

nealtw said:


> Ok then I won't give you a bad time about the missing stud in the corners.:trophy:




It's a shed. This one is ten times as strong as the ones sold as kits, those are a joke.


----------



## Chris (Aug 25, 2014)

Duplicate.........


----------



## Chris (Aug 25, 2014)

I agree osb anywhere else would fall apart. We don't have moisture here.


----------



## nealtw (Aug 25, 2014)

slownsteady said:


> OSB in a shed in NJ would last about a week,,,



It's great stuff, you buy 1/2 and two weeks later it just turns into 3/4 inch, no extra charge but it never delaminates so we never have to remove it and replace it.
Adventech flooring looks like OSB can be out in the rain for up to six weeks before a house can be water tight and it never swells up and is never a problem and much easier to put down than plywood. Plywood is subject to the plant it came from, some good, some not so much.


----------



## Chris (Aug 26, 2014)

Osb does great in this area. It is also rated for some exposure before being covered but I can't remember how long.

If we built homes like they do back east they would either last forever or fall apart because they dried out.


----------



## nealtw (Aug 26, 2014)

Hows the lumber down there we build mostly with wet lumber because you can straighten it as you build. The bad part of summer here is the lumber dries out and is really hard to deal with.


----------



## Chris (Aug 26, 2014)

Same here. It's all green when it hit the yard and you have to built quick before it starts twisting and warping.


----------



## nealtw (Aug 26, 2014)

When it get around 80 here we call it Augest lumber but then when it freezes in the winter it splits when you nail it. Then the rest of the time it just rains.


----------



## Jungle (Aug 26, 2014)

I think a house in a dry climate must cost a fraction of house in wet climate. 

It is so wet around here nobody uses sprinklers in the summer, we are just hoping the ground will dry out.  Today was first hot and muggy day of the whole summer and probably the last.
In the winter it snows every day and requires shoveling. Spring run offs can cause problems.

The monsoon is ending soon in Goa and they will build some seasonal huts.


----------



## Chris (Aug 26, 2014)

I bet they cost about the same. We just have different issues to deal with.


----------



## Chris (Aug 26, 2014)

Did some more work on the shed before work today.

BTW that Lowes siding is pretty crappy, it doesn't sit flat to save it's life. I should have gone with a good PLY T1-11 over this pressboard looking stuff. Looks like I'm gonna have to seal the heck out of it.


----------



## inspectorD (Aug 26, 2014)

Seal the heck out of any cut edged pieces... that is where they wick the water.


----------



## Chris (Aug 26, 2014)

Sealing the heck out of everything.

btw that window was designed to go under the siding. Now I have issues properly sealing it.


----------



## nealtw (Aug 26, 2014)

Yup over sheeting , under siding, what about when you are cheeting and only using one.
Remove the window, cut sheeting above window about 1/2 inch and slide flashing up between sheeting and frame.
Install window and add trim around, if window has nailing flange, remove to part of flange.
http://joneakes.com/jons-fixit-database/2062-header-flashing-end-dams-for-windows-and-doors


----------



## Chris (Aug 26, 2014)

I'm glad it's a shed in a place that gets no weather. I will rework it tomorrow but it is still not ideal. 

Anyway progress is still moving forward. Wallet is getting lighter every day. Next is to finish that short block wall. Probably going to stucco it to match the house. Was gonna do something fancy but I just want it done.


----------



## Chris (Aug 26, 2014)

I have that dirt area behind the shed that I want to either do a garden or a greenhouse.


----------



## Chris (Aug 27, 2014)

I also was lucky enough to hit my finger with a hammer cartoon style. It was great. My neighbors were laughing at me as I wanted to cry. Now I have a numb finger and a purple nail.


----------



## nealtw (Aug 27, 2014)

I happen to know exactly what that feels like. If the pain dosn't subside poke the nail with a red hot needle only hurts for a second and then instant relief.


----------



## slownsteady (Aug 27, 2014)

nealtw said:


> I happen to know exactly what that feels like. If the pain dosn't subside poke the nail with a red hot needle only hurts for a second and then instant relief.



Sadist........


----------



## nealtw (Aug 27, 2014)

slownsteady said:


> Sadist........



I guess you have never been there.


----------



## nealtw (Aug 27, 2014)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7JhQvCCAL4Q[/ame]


----------



## bud16415 (Aug 27, 2014)

Looks nice Chris.

Just one question. Why didnt you just use the slab as the floor?


----------



## Chris (Aug 27, 2014)

Thought about it but didn't want to drill into my concrete and if we do get a bunch of rain I would rather it go under the wood then chance it leaking into the shed. Mainly didn't want to mark up the concrete incase ten years from now the shed goes away, it will still be a nice looking driveway.


----------



## jharris (Aug 27, 2014)

looking good!


----------



## Chris (Aug 27, 2014)

nealtw said:


> I happen to know exactly what that feels like. If the pain dosn't subside poke the nail with a red hot needle only hurts for a second and then instant relief.




Not only did I get the nail but the whole tip if my finger is black and blue.


----------



## slownsteady (Aug 27, 2014)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F8sDA1zwEjk[/ame]


----------



## Chris (Aug 27, 2014)

That was me yesterday.


----------

